# Indiana: 1 1/2 year old Golden Retriever no rehomming fee (Pendleton)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope this guy finds a good home soon. I'd take him if I could.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope he finds a good home. You might send him the golden rescue group in your area so he might consider that as an option and know he will be safe.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

My Mom has been sick today so I just got home and saw they emailed me back at 5 that he is still available. I'll send my usual email about GRRACE, but sometimes it just feels pointless  I was so tempted to just go get him and wing it, but that is my irresponsible emotional side. lol


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

sigh... i know that feeling. I'm also guilty at doing that but sadly sometimes its not in the best interest for the pup. I get emotionally attached REALLY quick before you know it I'd have 100's of goldens.. I'm the type of guy that would give my bed up for them to sleep in, and I'd take the floor if it would make them happy. I hope this young guy finds that perfect home. Hopefully they take your advice with the rescues.


----------

